# Webcast of FHORA Race 5/21/11



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

I am happy to announce that race #4 of the FHORA series will be webcast on Ustream on 5/21/11! We will have a chat moderator who will answer questions and post race results live during the webcast. We will be racing Super Stocks and Modifieds on the Amateur and Pro level. The webcast will start between 12 noon and 1 pm. The link for the webcast is:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/slotcar-races


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Webcast Tomorrow!*

We will go live at 12:00 pm or earlier tomorrow. We will have a chat moderator for questions.


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Live at 10:30 am!*

Live at 10:30 am!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks Leo for a bit of fun today ! For anyone who missed to webcast we had a minicam run on track both with and without cars . Seen also from front and rear views so very cool stuff. I hope you can post info and a link as to where folks can see this on youtube Leo once ready as it was cool to see . BTW folks i picked up another small track from Leo so i can soon run some laps hooray !

Bear :wave:


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)




----------

